# Making a wooden scraper plane



## speeder1987 (27 Feb 2013)

Hi guys,

So I was wondering what type of wooden plane to make next and I quite fancy trying to make a scraper plane. There doesn't appear to be much information on how to do this.

Anyone got any experience on doing this or any useful links? I've turned up very little which could be a hint that this might not be a very good idea!

I should probably say I have no experience of these types of planes so I'm not really sure of the principles. Could I just use a a regular plane blade with a very steep bed angle?

Cheers
John

John


----------



## Cheshirechappie (27 Feb 2013)

If you can lay your hands on a copy of 'Making Woodwork Aids and Devices' by Robert Wearing, instructions for making one (and many other good things besides) are included.


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Feb 2013)

Most scraper planes have a mechanism for altering the angle of the blade and/or bowing it to get it to cut effectively, so a wooden scraper plane without such mechanisms might pose a few problems in getting the angle of the blade right. Without such mechanisms you would be restricted to varying the angle of the hook put on the blade.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## carlb40 (27 Feb 2013)

If you google - Krenov style planes. You will find loads of blogs etc on plane making inc scraper/mitre planes


----------



## János (28 Feb 2013)

Hello,

For a starter, look at this:
http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=1526

I have made wooden scraper planes for myself, not that hard at all.






The second in the line is a scraper plane. The blade is bedded at 100 deg., so it is leaning forward.

Have a nice day,

János


----------



## Racers (28 Feb 2013)

Hi,

Here are mine, first a small rosewood scraper plane 




Made the Krenov way.
Second an infill scraper welded steel construction.





The Krenov way is the easiest, it's just a laminated plane with a very high bed angle.

Pete


----------



## speeder1987 (28 Feb 2013)

János":3qw5mmcz said:


> Hello,
> 
> For a starter, look at this:
> http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=1526
> ...



Jano what beautiful planes, what type of woods did you use if you don't mind me asking?



Racers":3qw5mmcz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are mine, first a small rosewood scraper plane
> 
> ...



Pete I think I will be making the plane in the krenov style, that is how I made my scrub plane, so I will be doing the same with his one if I can. 

What type of blade did you use in yours and what bed angle, it looks like it is a very small thick iron, and angle less than 90°?

Thanks for all the suggestions, I think I'm going to give this a go ....

John


----------



## ac445ab (28 Feb 2013)

János":3dlxelda said:


> The second in the line is a scraper plane. The blade is bedded at 100 deg., so it is leaning forward.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> 
> János


Hi,  
I noticed the wedge is behind the blade. Is this an usual configuration of wooden scraper planes? 
Regards 
Giuliano


----------



## János (1 Mar 2013)

Hello,

Dear John, the planes were made from curly maple and different hardwoods for the contrasting strips, and for the soles.
The first (a miter plane, bevel down, adjustable mouth) in the row has purpleheart sole and strips.
The second (the scraper) has walnut strips, and an almond sole (almond is as hard as rosewood). 
The third (a toothing plane) has walnut strips and Indian rosewood sole.
The last has a 3mm thick brass sole-plate screwed and epoxied into place, and walnut strips.

For a narrow plane (say 30-35 mm blade width) a piece of 1,2-1,5 mm thick card scraper would suffice. For wider tools a 2 mm thick tool steel blade is good enough.

Dear Giuliano, this seemingly unusual configuration is a practical necessity: the blade is bedded at 100 degrees, leaning forward 10 degrees from vertical. Putting a 10 degree wooden wedge in front of it would be impossible.

Have a nice day,

János


----------



## ac445ab (1 Mar 2013)

János":3kpvw9qq said:


> Dear Giuliano, this seemingly unusual configuration is a practical necessity: the blade is bedded at 100 degrees, leaning forward 10 degrees from vertical. Putting a 10 degree wooden wedge in front of it would be impossible.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> 
> János


 
Thanks and compliments for these beauties. I like above all the contrast with the purpleheart.


----------



## Racers (1 Mar 2013)

Hi, John

My wooden one has a 95deg bed and the blade is made from a piece of 6mm Ground Flat Stock
Its nearly 50mm wide and 150mm long I would go bigger as the mouth opening it a little large on a small plane.













Pete


----------



## speeder1987 (9 Mar 2013)

Thanks for all the advice guys, this is going next on my to do list 

John


----------

